

Ask HN: What is the best hosted blogging service? - null_ptr

I want to start blogging about programming, and am wading through what's out there. I used to host Wordpress but I don't want to bother with that anymore. I want something that's managed for me, is customizable and friendly for both writer and reader, and allows exporting the data for personal backups.<p>Tumblr is free and customizable from theme to domain and has no ads. Their commenting system is a bit awkward, something about the culture of "like" and "reblog" rubs me the wrong way.<p>Wordpress.com does not seem to allow absolute theme control even with the $100/year Pro package, although I might be wrong - their store page could be clearer.<p>Posthaven is new and unproven. Going to their website I can't find a list of what $60/year gets me. Do I get to use my own domain or am I stuck with username.posthaven.com?<p>Blogger does not allow custom themes or domains from what I know, and I remember them pushing some very backwards JS-heavy designs a while ago.<p>Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.
======
hardwaresofton
Maybe you should look into medium and svbtle? they seem to be gaining some
traction, especially here

~~~
__sam
Not everyone can use Medium and Svbtle. Medium, as of now, is invite only. But
they do claim they will offer it as a public platform soon. Svbtle is
application only. See their website.

I would recommend SquareSpace, although it is $8/mo for a standard user.

~~~
hardwaresofton
This is correct - I didn't realize Medium was still invite only

A little away from topic, it seems, but -- <https://coderwall.com/> ?

------
projectdelphai
It's easier to do on linux than on windows, but if you're willing to do some
work to get it set up, Octopress on Github is becoming a popular option. More
for developers than for casual blogging though.

